# Over Demanding Tenants



## Creditlimit (10 Nov 2014)

Question: has anyone any experience in how to best deal with over demanding tenants? Has anyone any experience with a tenancy service agreement or similar?

I've been a landlord (2 properties) for over 6 years and up until recently had no major issues with the various tenants that came and went. The usual wear and tear and repairs were carried out as expected and relationships were always and continue to be great between the past and existing tenants. 

In the past four months the number of requests and queries from the current tenants has exploded. In fact I've had more in the past four months than from all other previous tenants combined! 

I respond to all queries mostly within 24 hours and usually any work required, is completed within 5 days or sooner depending on tradesman availability. 

Recently a new fridge, washer, dryer and gas cooker were installed, not all had to be replaced but all were old enough to warrant replacing.

The problem is that the type of 'issues' they are having, are not issues at all, the tenants seem to be just lacking common sense.  For example:
- The new washer was installed and after just 4 days received a call to say it was broken. I had a plumber to call out only to be told the plug was unplugged! 
- Light fittings were supposed to be broken only to find out the light bulbs need replacing!!! 
- Clock on boiler would not come on during the times it was set. Despite preparing a video on how to set the clock they still could not get the 'issue' resolved until I was there to reset the clock
- Other issues too small to mention, you probably get the idea!


----------



## cremeegg (11 Nov 2014)

Creditlimit said:


> - The new washer was installed and after just 4 days received a call to say it was broken. I had a plumber to call out only to be told the plug was unplugged!



Insist that they pay for the plumbers call. That should sort the other issues as well.


----------



## no_moolah (11 Nov 2014)

I had those issues with tenants too. Thank god I'm not a landlord anymore. It drove me crazy ! They literally wanted to be spoon fed ! Here's a suggestion and this is something I would implement if I ever found myself as a landlord again - do up a booklet of potential problems and how to fix them i.e replacing bulbs, checking the trip switch etc. just a note really of what you deem to be their responsibility.


----------



## Creditlimit (11 Nov 2014)

It only takes one useless tenant to ruin the dynamics of a house and unfortunately for me I currently have one such person who expects a father like figure to look after her every whim!!!

Suggestions above have been received with thanks!


----------



## smurf (2 Dec 2014)

I have been there .. give her notice that you are selling the house and move on ....


----------



## vandriver (2 Dec 2014)

smurf said:


> I have been there .. give her notice that you are selling the house and move on ....


If the tenant has just moved in,then they are presumably on a years tenancy."giving notice" will have no effect.
If the tenant is not on a fixed term tenancy,then are you advocating a fraudulent section 34 notice?


----------



## facetious (3 Dec 2014)

vandriver said:


> If the tenant has just moved in,then they are presumably on a years tenancy."giving notice" will have no effect.
> If the tenant is not on a fixed term tenancy,then are you advocating a fraudulent section 34 notice?



If the tenant is in a fixed term agreement, during the first 6 months, a landlord can evict a tenant who is in breach of the terms of their agreement, with no warning; just serve a valid Notice of Termination. If the breach is after the first six months, the landlord must then advise the tenant of the breach and if the tenant does not remedy it, the landlord may then serve a Notice of Termination.

If the tenant is not on a fixed term tenancy then if there is a breach of the terms of the agreement during the first six months, the landlord may serve the tenant with a Notice of Termination without stating any reason. If the tenancy is after the six months then a notice/letter advising the tenant of the breach who must remedy that breach. The landlord may serve the tenant with a Notice of Termination if that breach is not remedied.


----------



## Boyd (3 Dec 2014)

facetious said:


> If the tenant is in a fixed term agreement, during the first 6 months, a landlord can evict a tenant who is in breach of the terms of their agreement, with no warning; just serve a valid Notice of Termination. If the breach is after the first six months, the landlord must then advise the tenant of the breach and if the tenant does not remedy it, the landlord may then serve a Notice of Termination.
> 
> If the tenant is not on a fixed term tenancy then if there is a breach of the terms of the agreement during the first six months, the landlord may serve the tenant with a Notice of Termination without stating any reason. If the tenancy is after the six months then a notice/letter advising the tenant of the breach who must remedy that breach. The landlord may serve the tenant with a Notice of Termination if that breach is not remedied.




I dont see any breach of tenany in the OPs description though. Sounds to me like OP to have a chat with them and firmly indicate they cannot be calling him/her out for every simple thing, such as light bulbs not working etc. And I would indeed say they would have to pay for pointless callouts for plumber etc.

I don't think this needs to escalate into eviction/tenancy breach talk.


----------



## smurf (11 Dec 2014)

This is a heartbreak in the making - terminate early.


----------



## dublin66 (17 Dec 2014)

Having being an ex-landlord I totally agree with Smurf.  I'd even pay a demanding tenant to get out.  I had great tenants and awful tenants.

I learnt that when you are selecting tenants if they ask to many fussy questions at the viewing give it to someone else.


----------



## Quick Question (25 Feb 2015)

I had something similar with a tenant I had when I rented out my house a number of years ago while I was working abroad, plumber called out to unblock the shower (blocked with their hair), electrician called to replace bulb in fridge!, and loads of other little demands, it was when she contacted me because she wanted the light switch moved to another part of the room I had to call a halt. I told her in future she would have to pay the tradesman upfront for any of her concerns but that I would not refund her for any frivolous repairs that were of her own making or could easily be rectified without having to call out a tradesman. I also informed the agent that I would not be offering a renewal of the lease to that tenant. 
Whenever I had a good tenant that looked after the place without bothering me I looked after them and kept the rent at the agreed rate despite my agent telling me to put it up at each renewal, I paid for the paint when they asked if they could be allowed to decorate the place and basically left them to enjoy the place without ever interfering.


----------

